
Y Combinator Debuts Its Largest Accelerator Batch Yet - exotree
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/y-combinator-debuts-its-largest-accelerator-batch-yet/
======
jppope
probably the best one that I've seen too... seems like ~50% of them got a
fighting chance.

